

Ask HN: Stanford CS Student, from Australia, wants to get coffee with *you* - cjbarber

I&#x27;d love to grab a coffee with a few HNers this summer.<p>My interests:<p>Education - especially in the context of mentorship, programming and business, fitness, nutrition, supplements, nootropics, travel.<p>My latest project:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;learnpython&#x2F;comments&#x2F;1h51wt&#x2F;i_want_to_provide_python_mentors_for_people&#x2F;<p>So.<p>I&#x27;d love to chat with you, and grab a coffee.<p>Or if you are a member of couchsurfing.org or aren&#x27;t and would like me to buy you dinner, I&#x27;d love to crash somewhere in the bay area! I&#x27;ve just been going to coffee shops and working during the day and chatting with my host later in the evening. That would be fantastic - and 2 nights would be perfect.<p>I&#x27;m posting this from a couchsurfing host&#x27;s house, and last night I stayed with someone who reached out to me from hacker news which was awesome.<p>Email: cjbarber@stanford.edu
======
xauronx
Not _me_ , I'm from Ohio which is decidedly not very hip or cool.

------
alid
Hey man! My startup will be in the bay area in August / Sept if you're still
around to meet up. We're Aussie as well!

